
“Python already replaced Excel in banking” - stablemap
https://news.efinancialcareers.com/uk-en/3002556/python-replaced-excel-banking
======
axisofpleasure
Certainly seen a huge rise in Python use in private banking sector where I
work. The problem is that we get people who aren't devs writing Python code
against source DBs, we once had to fight off a trader who fired up some Python
code with 150 simultaneous connections to a prod DB, we quickly had to
instigate limitations on DB connections for normal users, something we should
have done long ago.

Our company runs training courses on Python, they're not run by devs or even
by the IT dept but by one of the members of the key reporting team, a good
Python programmer with plenty of experience in financial modelling but zero IT
dev experience. Things are changing.

------
KFC_Manager
Maybe in trading where information is standardized and in digital form. But
for the most part actual financial advisory type banking or investments in
private/public companies is still reliant on excel until frameworks for
labelled financial information becomes more widely used/implemented in both
public and private markets
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XBRL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XBRL)).

